# اقطرح انشاء منتدا الالحان و الترنيم



## الملك العقرب (4 نوفمبر 2006)

+++ سلام المسيح مع الجميع +++
انا بقترح انشاء منتدا الحان و ترانيم يتداول في الكل من ترانيم قبطية  و الحان كنسية لان يا جماعه الترنيم و الحان عمود مهم من اعمدة الكنيسة انا عارف ان في ناس هتاول و ارفعها علي المنتدا ازاي +++ عن طريق مواقع الرفع الي كلنا عرفنها ربنا يسعدنا من اجل الارتقاء بالمنتدا شكرا


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكلك ما شفت **مركز الترانيم*

*ادخل عليه و شوف, اعتفد فيه الي تريده و اكثر...*


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا علي اهتمامك لاكن انا اقصد عمل منتدا الحان مع الترنيم  و يمكن تغير اسمه الي منتدا الالحان و الترنيم و شكرا


----------

